

Tell HN: Include job location when posting - onassar

I see pretty interesting job posting pretty often. Would help if you list where the opening is.<p>eg. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6342228
======
byoung2
I agree, though for jobs posted here I tend to assume that if no location is
provided, it is somewhere in the Bay Area, probably in San Francisco, likely
SoMa. I think these posts should also list the technology stack as well.

